# whats the most blinging quick detailer?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im looking for a new quick detailer to go over powerlock and with all the new QD's on the market id like to know if there is one in particular that adds a little protection but more importantly can add that 'WOW' factor after the weekly wash.
I had been using meguirs ultimate quick detailers, now just ran out of victorias wax.
Loved the vics , and the megs ones where great at not staining trim and even greater that they can be used in direct sunlight!
Im now after something new possibly synthetic so what say u all


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ohh this is a no brainer......

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/chemi...hetic-detailer-and-clay-lube-16o.php?cPath=68


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Megs ultimate and project 32 are mainly the ones I use. Apart from that DJ red mist and AF Finale are also very good in my eyes :thumb: but as a combo, ultimate QD and ultimate quik wax are hard to beat


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Only used a few QDs but my favourite so far has been meguiars ultimate quick detailer. I quite like AG aqua wax too. Both smell great. Not sure how much of a QD aqua wax is really, ultimate QD is definatly the better drying aid. I've a few more products to try in the new year from Autobrite and I'm going to look into meguiars last touch as a more cost effective versions of ultimate as you can bulk buy that. Ultimate is pretty costly at around 10 pounds a bottle.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CarPro Reload!

That's all this is wearing and that's before it was wet sanded:


DSC00078 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not strictly a QD but Z8 always worked when requiring a bit of bling


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Z8 mixed 50/50 with Z6 insane glossy ness


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

For me, it's Dodo-Juice Red Mist (Tropical)...

Steampunk


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Ohh this is a no brainer......
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/chemi...hetic-detailer-and-clay-lube-16o.php?cPath=68


On my mobile buddy wont open any links. What is this one?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> Megs ultimate and project 32 are mainly the ones I use. Apart from that DJ red mist and AF Finale are also very good in my eyes :thumb: but as a combo, ultimate QD and ultimate quik wax are hard to beat


So u use both the megs ultimate together? 
I like the ease of use from both of them but really want a boutique type QD if such exists


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> CarPro Reload!
> 
> That's all this is wearing and that's before it was wet sanded:
> 
> ...


must try reload does it go over anything wax or sealant wise russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, very flexible. Even on its own it gives 3 months with ease. 

It's not cheap, but it is awesome.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

project 32 isn't going to a boutique QD but it will certainly add that extra bit of shine. I'd say ultimate QD is an everyday QD. Not everyday but a normal one when used after an in between wash so to speak.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Only used a few QDs but my favourite so far has been meguiars ultimate quick detailer. I quite like AG aqua wax too. Both smell great. Not sure how much of a QD aqua wax is really, ultimate QD is definatly the better drying aid. I've a few more products to try in the new year from Autobrite and I'm going to look into meguiars last touch as a more cost effective versions of ultimate as you can bulk buy that. Ultimate is pretty costly at around 10 pounds a bottle.


Ive also considered last touch for its value, never used it tho, and not sure how its looks would compare to dodo,zaino, blackfire


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> On my mobile buddy wont open any links. What is this one?


Chemical Guys - Extreme Synthetic Detailer & Clay Lube 16oz £8.99 :thumb:

(Not tried it myself, but saw your post asking what it was).


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yep, very flexible. Even on its own it gives 3 months with ease.
> 
> It's not cheap, but it is awesome.


Ya bugger thats something else on the list to try then:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Not strictly a QD, but my favourite is Project 32. Bling, fast and inexpensive.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> On my mobile buddy wont open any links. What is this one?


Chemical Guys - Extreme Synthetic Detailer.

An Extreme Shine High Gloss Detailer WITH A WET SIDE!

THE FASTEST WAY TO SHINE YOUR RIDE DELIVERING A WET SHINE FINISH IN SECONDS.

Developed with the perfectionist in mind Extreme Slick Synthetic Detailer Delivers a fast shine that lasts. The wet look comes from a polymer resin based fluid combined with acrylic wetting agents and lubricants. The anti static formula will reduce static charge and will help get rid of those annoying fingerprints and smudges. CG Synthetic Detailer takes any wax, polish or sealant to the next level. No wax, no film, no streaking and luckily no effort great for all painted surfaces, metal, chrome and even glass.

Extreme Synthetic Detailer has been formulated utilizing a synthetically derived lubricating agent to reduce static causing surface friction by over 75%. by reducing static caused during surface friction like drying, quick detailing, wax removal and application, synthetic detailer greatly reduces static charge left on surface limiting air born dust deposits by over 50% and greatly reducing the risk of scratching delicate paint.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> CarPro Reload!
> 
> That's all this is wearing and that's before it was wet sanded:
> 
> ...


Looks good, i hear it easy to use, do u think it would add to the finish of my powerlock rather than altering the look?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> Ive also considered last touch for its value, never used it tho, and not sure how its looks would compare to dodo,zaino, blackfire


Last Touch for me is still the great all rounder jack of all trades QD wise:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sonus caranuba spritz looks very good.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

msb said:


> Not strictly a QD but Z8 always worked when requiring a bit of bling





steview said:


> Z8 mixed 50/50 with Z6 insane glossy ness


Was looking into these the ads really hype them up, but also say they can be tricky to apply?
What made u think to mix the 2?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't see the point of using reload over Powerlock, I'm currently using reload at the moment and it is very impressive, I apply it once a month then after washing I use the CG Sythetic QD.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Z8 is fine if used sparingly as per instructions, probably half a trigger pull per panel is more then enough,any problems are usually over application


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> project 32 isn't going to a boutique QD but it will certainly add that extra bit of shine. I'd say ultimate QD is an everyday QD. Not everyday but a normal one when used after an in between wash so to speak.


Not heard of this project 32. Time for a google i think. yep the megs ultimate has been great specially in summer, no need to find shade!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ross said:


> Sonus caranuba spritz looks very good.


So does the acrylic one have been thinking of giving it a go. Feedback would be good tho if anyones tried it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Can't see the point of using reload over Powerlock, I'm currently using reload at the moment and it is very impressive, I apply it once a month then after washing I use the CG Sythetic QD.


I too think reload on top could be overkill, but if it looked better than a QD id give it a go, gunna have a read up on ur chem guys one matey


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Z8 is awesome too


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Over power lock? It's Prima Slick if you ask me.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

msb said:


> Z8 is fine if used sparingly as per instructions, probably half a trigger pull per panel is more then enough,any problems are usually over application


Is it the best uve seen then? Hefty price tag but if it does really look how they say it does itd be worth it methinks


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Hydro isn't bad as well


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Z8 is awesome too


If u had to choose to compliment the powerlock on mettalic orange where would ur monies go, z8 or reload sir?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> Is it the best uve seen then? Hefty price tag but if it does really look how they say it does itd be worth it methinks


When i bought it the direct competition was dodo's red mist, bro in law had some of that i went for Z8 needless to say he went out and got Z8 after a side by side comparison:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Spoony said:


> Over power lock? It's Prima Slick if you ask me.


Read a thread a while back where u suggested slick, i like prima stuff so far too.
While ur here sir spoony, if u have anything to do with the swaps section, could u have a look at the one i sent for approval today? Nudge nudge


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Read a thread a while back where u suggested slick, i like prima stuff so far too.
> While ur here sir spoony, if u have anything to do with the swaps section, could u have a look at the one i sent for approval today? Nudge nudge


Slick with five you a superb shine. Well worth looking at.

I don't personally do the approvals but I'll pass that message on.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

msb said:


> When i bought it the direct competition was dodo's red mist, bro in law had some of that i went for Z8 needless to say he went out and got Z8 after a side by side comparison:thumb:


I think z8 is in my top 3 so far, so many to choose from if i had the money id buy loads of different ones but i need to be sensible so looking for 'the 1'


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

migliore endurance for me, pricy but oh soo smooth and shiny!!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

This is an easy one. Serious Performance Show Detailer


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Spoony said:


> Slick with five you a superb shine. Well worth looking at.
> 
> I don't personally do the approvals but I'll pass that message on.


Thanks, im sure i saw slick on offer somewhere online today, and thanks, chomping at the bit to see how my swaps go, got some good bits going and keep checking but no approval so far


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

deegan1979 said:


> I think z8 is in my top 3 so far, so many to choose from if i had the money id buy loads of different ones but i need to be sensible so looking for 'the 1'


Fair comment the easy option would be the buying loads wallet emptying one:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

davec said:


> migliore endurance for me, pricy but oh soo smooth and shiny!!!


Yet another ive not heard of, added to my research list cheers


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> So u use both the megs ultimate together?
> I like the ease of use from both of them but really want a boutique type QD if such exists


Yup, inbetween proper waxing I like to use QD to remove light dust and light drying, then top it off with ultimate quik wax:








Used on a 1991 (very neglected) E36, note there was no machine polishing or 'proper' wax in this pic, just hand polish and megs combo


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Z8 :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

msb said:


> Fair comment the easy option would be the buying loads wallet emptying one:thumb:


Sure would be. Even better would be if i had loads of sponsors offering me their QD to test and review against each other. But ill probly win the lottery before that happens


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant! (similar to CarPro Reload, Gtechniq C1.5, etc...)

These nano detailers add the most bling I've ever seen! Easily better than regular wax and sealant based QDs IMO. The finish lasts longer than most waxes too!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Currently using fk425 with some damn good results.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

mr.t said:


> Currently using fk425 with some damn good results.


Can u compare it to anything mentioned so far mate?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Looks good, i hear it easy to use, do u think it would add to the finish of my powerlock rather than altering the look?


It will just glass it up and harden the gloss. Yes, it'll add to the finish Deegan, make the glassy look even better! :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant! (similar to CarPro Reload, Gtechniq C1.5, etc...)
> 
> These nano detailers add the most bling I've ever seen! Easily better than regular wax and sealant based QDs IMO. The finish lasts longer than most waxes too!


Hi mate, that looks great, the powerlock ( which i bought on ur recommendation)cheers!
Gives me a really nice sharp flake popping finish, yet doesnt look plasticky, still kind of wet look, would this nano QD change the look that i like do much? Also being nano are they semi permanent?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Meguiars ultimate QD


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi mate, that looks great, the powerlock ( which i bought on ur recommendation)cheers!
> Gives me a really nice sharp flake popping finish, yet doesnt look plasticky, still kind of wet look, would this nano QD change the look that i like do much? Also being nano are they semi permanent?


The front door in the second pic is ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant applied over Menzerna Powerlock sealant. The front wing its applied over Vics Red wax. The first pic it's applied over Blackfire Wet Diamond (extremely similar to Powerlock). :thumb:

Yep, semi-permanent for sure! My Honda still looks like in the pics, and it's been on there over a month. I've been applying it over everything, trying to get it to streak or smear, but it just won't! 

Here's ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant applied over Vic's Red on the Lexus. Not the greatest pics, but I feel it still shows the effect.



















I'm getting ArtDeShine to make me ultimate darkening version at the moment too! Should be great! :thumb:

Grab a sample of Reload Deegan and try it mate, you can get it in a 50ml bottle which is more than enough to do your car a few times! 

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-reload-spray-sealant-protection-sample-50ml.php?cPath=73


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers ill do that and grab a sample. Is the art de shine stuff available in the uk mate? Never heard of it.
Whats it like to apply too, didnt realise nano stuff can go over wax too


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Cheers ill do that and grab a sample. Is the art de shine stuff available in the uk mate? Never heard of it.
> Whats it like to apply too, didnt realise nano stuff can go over wax too


spray and buff mate, effortless like QD. :thumb:

Yes it goes over everything fine, but will change the look of wax. Big time! 

ArtDeShine will be available in UK very soon mate. Watch this space here for updates! 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=277


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> CarPro Reload!
> 
> That's all this is wearing and that's before it was wet sanded:
> 
> ...


Looks sensational as always Russ! :argie:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

CarPro Reload is stunning!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> CarPro Reload is stunning!


Yep thats come up a lot. I will be ordering a sample today, may also try the new chem guys one gonzo suggested, and either sonus,blackfire or zaino.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fk425 is very good mind. :thumb:


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Chemical guys P40 with carnauba is fantastic.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

aetolofitis said:


> Chemical guys PRO with carnauba is fantastic.


Agreed. Very underrated.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Reload or fk425 for me.

I found reload a bit fussy for a qd but a spray sealant it is superb. 

I love fk425 though


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Can u compare it to anything mentioned so far mate?


I think i read somebody mention the meguiars one?If its the one i used ages ago (purple bottle) ,fk425 is a million times better, i found that the meguiars one left white marks on black plastic bits if i didnt dry it off which became hassle to remove.Then i moved onto ag rapid detailer and i felt it left the paint work with a slight tinge of yellow in it(could be my imagination).FK425 goes on easy and easy off and seems to leave a nice clear glossy look .


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I mentioned meguiars

But the one your talking about I the nxt range.


The ultimate detailer is around £18 in halfords. But it really is a 'bling' detailer spray, some say its a semi-sealant too, it overs good protection IMO, beading is good too


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> I mentioned meguiars
> 
> But the one your talking about I the nxt range.
> 
> The ultimate detailer is around £18 in halfords. But it really is a 'bling' detailer spray, some say its a semi-sealant too, it overs good protection IMO, beading is good too


I've used both the megs ultimate Quick detailers, black bottles, 1 for wax and the other for polymer sealants. Both great but found the vics QD gave a better finish although not as easy to apply. Now looking for a new one for use over sealant power lock . The megs will probly be back in my box if halfords have any offers on tho as its so easy to use even in direct sunlight and doesn't stain plastic trim


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like reload is more of a spray sealant than a weekly QD spritz to top up the bling.
I love FK425, but have little else to compare it to.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Pinnacle Crystal Mist is a great compliment to Souveran or any other rich concours carnuba waxes...

Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical works very well on top of a sealant


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Another vote for reload.

Can be used on a damp car too, spray, wipe, buff. Simples.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Reload looks pretty awesome. Definitely one for the watch list. Although I'm sure Russ' GTi has something do do with that. Out of those other ones mentioned. Z8 is awesome, and some protection too. Less is good when using it.

Forgive the shocking photo. It was prompted after I got out of the car after a wash + Z8 weekend, it didn't look that sharp the week before! :doublesho












mr.t said:


> Currently using fk425 with some damn good results.





bero1306 said:


> Fk425 is very good mind. :thumb:





Dannbodge said:


> Reload or fk425 for me.
> 
> I found reload a bit fussy for a qd but a spray sealant it is superb.
> 
> I love fk425 though


425 as a pure "add something" QD is hard to beat. Easy to get through it, but superb! Again, another dodgy, quick work carpark "ooooh shiny" pic; but the FK system. Fk1000 and FK425:










Pretty sure this was it too, but quite a bit of prep under it here too:










Without instagram nonsense:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know it's not really a quick detailer but would the werkstat jet trigger spray be any good over power lock after each weekly wash?

I'm now thinking either reload, jet trigger or zaino/blackfire hmmm


----------



## RAS8963 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok Chaps, Im no pro but I plan washing the car tomorrow and im trying out blackfire Midnight sun as a QD to follow, btw I never machine polish.

Any thoughts on application appreciated but happy to share my findings after...
Cheers
R


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

RAS8963 said:


> Ok Chaps, Im no pro but I plan washing the car tomorrow and im trying out blackfire Midnight sun as a QD to follow, btw I never machine polish.
> 
> Any thoughts on application appreciated but happy to share my findings after...
> Cheers
> R


Erm, mist on a panel, then spread with one side of microfiber , buff with the other side.lol


----------



## RAS8963 (Mar 19, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Erm, mist on a panel, then spread with one side of microfiber , buff with the other side.lol


Thanks...:wall:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I've ended up with these over time:

Chemical Guys - Extreme Synthetic Detailer
FinishKare #425
AB Project32
DJ Red Mist (not tropical)
AG Rapid Detailer

And the best of these IMO that gives the best shine is CGs Extreme Synthetic Detailer. None of the others are bad, but CGs just looks great.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> Well I've ended up with these over time:
> 
> Chemical Guys - Extreme Synthetic Detailer
> FinishKare #425
> ...


Thanks for that, its the one gonzo suggested and ive learned to trust him. Got some reload on the way to sample. If i no likey then ill try this


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks for that, its the one gonzo suggested and ive learned to trust him. Got some reload on the way to sample. If i no likey then ill try this


Yeah, I see it is. FK425 is very good too. I must try Reload too some time.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Chemical Guys - Extreme Synthetic Detailer i used with FK and Megs 16 good product


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Must try this extreme synthetic detailer


I'm sure I already have though, a long time ago. Is it like a Purpley pink semi clear liquid?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> Must try this extreme synthetic detailer
> 
> I'm sure I already have though, a long time ago. Is it like a Purpley pink semi clear liquid?


Yeah, purple and smells like grape. :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Megs Ultimate is fab!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

If you've already got powerlock on the car I don't see the need really for spending the pennies on a spray sealant. For a QD that gives that just waxed look, doesn't mask beading, can be used as a drying aid best I've used is AF finale. Under £10 for a decent sized bottle and lasts well esp if applied when the car is wet.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> If you've already got powerlock on the car I don't see the need really for spending the pennies on a spray sealant. For a QD that gives that just waxed look, doesn't mask beading, can be used as a drying aid best I've used is AF finale. Under £10 for a decent sized bottle and lasts well esp if applied when the car is wet.


Thanks for that suggestion. i live in the country so summertime the cars always got dust and crap on it, come winter time and its a joke, really needs 2 cleans a week. Hemce why i like to use a qd every wash. One thing u said interests me, i think u said some qd and spray sealants mask beading? Can u elaborate on that please?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks for that suggestion. i live in the country so summertime the cars always got dust and crap on it, come winter time and its a joke, really needs 2 cleans a week. Hemce why i like to use a qd every wash. One thing u said interests me, i think u said some qd and spray sealants mask beading? Can u elaborate on that please?


sure can :thumb:

when i first applied C1 to my megane id delivered amazing beading but whenever i used megs last touch as a drying aid it masked the beading. basically the layer the QD was leaving on top of the coating was hiding the beading of C1. ive not had this problem with finale or ONR though when used as drying aids 

if you have an issue with dust a nano type coating like C1 would be a huge benifit though. if you want a QD that wont attract dirt the best i could recommend would be C2 v2 as a top up and finale or ONR as a drying aid between that.

hope thats been of use

Dave


----------



## jonesie-55 (Dec 9, 2011)

Surprised no one has mentioned Chemical Guys Hybrid V7?

Great QD/Sealant that definitely adds something to the paint.


----------

